# Upper Penninsula - season date discussion.



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> ...Unlike most of the bird rich duck waters of the lower, it can be just a different deal up there altogether and worth every day of it....


Can you give me GPS coordinates for these spots, because I've lived my entire life here in troll country, and I don't know anywhere I would categorize as "bird rich". 

In fact, you probably have as many "bird rich" spots in the UP...it's a large piece of property, with lots of public land, and lots of inaccessible areas. Your problem up there is your weather comes too early, which moves them out. If you had Zone 3 weather up there, you guys may have the best hunting in the state.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Something to take into account on the opener format. Under current Fed guidelines we can open on the Sat closest to Sept 24. This year that would be Sept 21. The next 2 years would be the last Sats in September under this format. So to have a 3 year consistent opening date, the last Sat in Sept would be the option. Not being a UP hunter, I feel that you guys should the lead, but wanted you to understand what the criteria is for the openers. BTW, welcome to CWAC! Keep up the good work. See you Aug 3rd.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Quackaddicted said:


> Something to take into account on the opener format. Under current Fed guidelines we can open on the Sat closest to Sept 24. This year that would be Sept 21. The next 2 years would be the last Sats in September under this format. So to have a 3 year consistent opening date, the last Sat in Sept would be the option. Not being a UP hunter, I feel that you guys should the lead, but wanted you to understand what the criteria is for the openers. BTW, welcome to CWAC! Keep up the good work. See you Aug 3rd.


C'mon Bud...stop with the logical arguments already :lol:


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Not being a zone 1 hunter, I can only recommend that you choose whatever opener the majority of the zone 1 hunters want and stick with it. To hell with some unwritten rule that we have to have 3 unique openers.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lang49 said:


> Not being a zone 1 hunter, I can only recommend that you choose whatever opener the majority of the zone 1 hunters want and stick with it. To hell with some unwritten rule that we have to have 3 unique openers.


yeah because z1/z2 opening on same day makes a whole lot of sense. hey if the UP and z2 aren't gonna actually "use" there zones, i hear there is a bunch of guys in sw michigan that will gladly take those boundries make use of it.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah because z1/z2 opening on same day makes a whole lot of sense. hey if the UP and z2 aren't gonna actually "use" there zones, i hear there is a bunch of guys in sw michigan that will gladly take those boundries make use of it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Reading this thread I'm saying exactly this under my breathe...


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah because z1/z2 opening on same day makes a whole lot of sense. hey if the UP and z2 aren't gonna actually "use" there zones, i hear there is a bunch of guys in sw michigan that will gladly take those boundries make use of it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Try the ignore feature. Regardless of who I'm speaking to, you just can't resist the urge to pick apart anything I post here can you?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lang49 said:


> Try the ignore feature. Regardless of who I'm speaking to, you just can't resist the urge to pick apart anything I post here can you?


specially when i know your previous posts on the subject.

you wanted a late z2 start. now your encouraging z1 and z2 to share same openers when that goes completely against having different boundries for z1 and z2 altogether.

if they are gonna have same opening dates...then move the zone lines to people who actually need them.

sorry, make ignorant statements and yes i will make comments on them.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> specially when i know your previous posts on the subject.
> 
> you wanted a late z2 start. now your encouraging z1 and z2 to share same openers when that goes completely against having different boundries for z1 and z2 altogether.
> 
> ...


If you want to lobby for different boundaries, that is your business. Before we can make an intelligent decision on where bondaries should be, people should atleast have the ability to ask for the season dates they really would prefer. 

There is nothing ignorant about this concept.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah because z1/z2 opening on same day makes a whole lot of sense. hey if the UP and z2 aren't gonna actually "use" there zones, i hear there is a bunch of guys in sw michigan that will gladly take those boundries make use of it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Z1 isn't the hang up for you guys, you need to focus on z2 that's where the dates don't change. I don't think there is a mandate for 3 *consecutive* openers as much as 3 *separate *openers. This came up because z1 would move its opener later and z2 would stick with the same dates it always has, so the 2 zones would open the same day and have basically the same season. *ITS ZONE 2 NOT ZONE 1.*




just ducky said:


> Your problem up there is your weather comes too early, which moves them out. If you had Zone 3 weather up there, you guys may have the best hunting in the state.


I would say in most of Z1 it isn't so much weather per se as it is lack of food/agriculture in 90% of the zone. ducks don't have corn, beans etc to supplement the diet to last thru a quick freeze up that is followed by warmer weather or to hold them for a few weeks at ice up like downstate. So they tend to leave earlier not so much because of weather as lack of food.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Chez29 said:


> I would say in most of Z1 it isn't so much weather per se as it is lack of food/agriculture in 90% of the zone. ducks don't have corn, beans etc to supplement the diet to last thru a quick freeze up that is followed by warmer weather or to hold them for a few weeks at ice up like downstate. So they tend to leave earlier not so much because of weather as lack of food.


Agreed. Weather change creates the urgent need for food to prepare for migration.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Agreed. Weather change creates the urgent need for food to prepare for migration.


Maybe we will get all the Shi Flats ducks then? No food hehe.

Chez you're right that nothing is in writing about having consecutive starts, but the state/cwac and whomever can't seem to rid that idea...So the Z3's focus on what's going on up north...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Maybe we will get all the Shi Flats ducks then? No food hehe...


need I re-post yet again the infamous dummies guide to waterfowl migration and the often maligned yellow line, which clearly shows the birds take a SE turn and head right for Pt. Mouillee (right Mr. R?) :lol:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

JD, and the rest, can't you guys keep Brandon's thread on track for once ? Just shut up and let the U.P. guys suggest dates they want, without a trolls comments. For crying out loud he even ASKED in the original post to keep other zone discussions out of it........ Even if you hunt up there once or twice a year, and live down here, you really don't have much of a say so.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> JD, and the rest, can't you guys keep Brandon's thread on track for once ? Just shut up and let the U.P. guys suggest dates they want, without a trolls comments. For crying out loud he even ASKED in the original post to keep other zone discussions out of it........ Even if you hunt up there once or twice a year, and live down here, you really don't have much of a say so.


Before you go calling me out, go back to my post #14...I tried. Didn't work. But I'm all ears UP fellers....


----------



## fowl weather (Oct 6, 2010)

Last Saturday in Sept. (28th) please. I already made my cabin reservations!

Still early enough for teal and woodies.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I think its fair for some discussion to occur in regards to the UP opening date and consecutive openers having an effect on the zone two and three guys. 

Ill don't believe we are required to have consecutive openers. I am still expecting more guidance for the DNR and my area's biologist before the CWAC meeting. Some of that should be specifics of what the DNR would like to see in a season. They do give us some guidance in that area. 

I have considered what an early opener in the UP would mean to the lower peninsula zones if they stagger the openers one week apart after ours. For example.
Zone 1 September 21st opener.
Zone 2 September 28th opener.
Zone 3 October 5th opener.

Those dates fit into the Fed framework. Its the earliest we are allowed to open our season this year September 21st. Like I said I have considered how that could affect when the other zones open and there is some opposition and more then just some on this board to opening zone 3 on October 5th. However I am not appointed to advocate for zone 3 dates I am to advocate the best season dates for the Western end of the UP's hunters. So if the majority of the hunters in my area want the earliest possible opener that is what I will advocate for. If they want a later opener that is what I will try and get them. So I suggest that those guys in other zones that want a late opener. Discuss during their phone calls with there rep. The one who advocates for their area. Discuss the possibility of opening more then a week after the zones before them. Specifically discuss the possibility of the UP opening as early as the Feds allow. Heck if your passionate about late openers, discuss more than a week stagger on opening even if we open later. Your reps need feedback just like I do. If your not making your phone calls before the meeting. Well... I don't know what to tell ya.

I do appreciate the input guys. Hopefully I hear from some more Zone 1 guys. I stopped and visited with some guys up the lake that hunt today but that's a time consuming way to gather input. No visits in the UP are short. Part of the charm up here.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I think its fair for some discussion to occur in regards to the UP opening date and consecutive openers having an effect on the zone two and three guys.
> 
> Ill don't believe we are required to have consecutive openers. I am still expecting more guidance for the DNR and my area's biologist before the CWAC meeting. Some of that should be specifics of what the DNR would like to see in a season. They do give us some guidance in that area.
> 
> ...


only thing that i would suggest is letting z3 pick their dates first. then you guys can do what ya want. lol.

my argument on separate or consecutive openers is this. The dnr has very much wanted "separate" openers and i agree with it. I think the DNR (waterfowl management) leans toward earliest dates they can open no matter what everyone else wants because it sells licenses. I also know that once z1 sets the dates, the earliest possible dates for z2 and z3 are jumped on (again with the latest mindset by the dnr, not historically back to 5 years ago like cheza pointed out).

if z1 sets for sept 21st, you will see z2 and z3 set the following weeks. that is just way it will crumble. say what you want, but trying to get a 2 week break before we open will be an uphill battle with teh dnr. using history to show there was breaks leading into z3 is futile...with todays DNR mindset with teh waterfowl workgroup....it just doesn't work out that way.

z1 - sept 29
z2 - oct 5th
z3 - oct 12th

these are pretty ideal for me. if they opened z1 on sept 21st and gave a 2 week break somewhere in there allowing z3 to open on oct 12th, i'm all for it. doubt that will happen tho.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ehhhhh traditionally I want the latest opener possible but due to my rotating work schedule I will be going out of state from Oct 16-Nov 7th this year. Soooooooo October 5th works for me...even though it will mean the season will end right when the hunting will start to get good. Just give me my 2 day split with the late goose season! Best dang day of the year! Complete killing frenzy.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> is it too late on a Friday Robert, and my brain is fried, or did you mean to say last Saturday in September?


Yep you would be correct on what I meant. Been a long week at work.


----------

